# What does your milking area look like?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I like to see other people's set-ups. What does yours look like? Simple or elaborate, I'd love to see pics for future ideas.
Mine is nothing fancy. Just a stanchion in the corner of our barn with a small folding seat.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Oooh you have one of those fancy metal foldaway stands...I envy you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Due to space constraints...my milking area is where my milkers bed down at night, stand is handmade wood and often used as a bed for Binkey as I have no way of having a separate milk area


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine is in our pump house with a wooden stand. I can't wait to get a metal one.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ours is just a stanchion placed neatly in a pile of dirt  BUT, it is a metal folding stanchion WITH a ramp! We love it, got it on craigslist


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is in my great room between the kitchen pass through and the pool table. Has easy access to the utility room where the goats live. Yay house goats!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Our milking stand is made out of an old desk we found on the side of the road.  Nothing as fancy as yours but it works most of the time. And we just have it placed in the middle of the barn so that we can let the goat out of either of our two pens and it isn't a big deal. I want to make another milking stand though because then milking would go so much faster. One of our goats take forever to eat.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Mine is in my great room between the kitchen pass through and the pool table. Has easy access to the utility room where the goats live. Yay house goats!


House goats look like fun! Unfortunately my girls are all standard size and would be peeing/pooping everywhere. Lol


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my milking space. I built the stand last fall with scraps we had hanging around. I store my grain under it in a plastic bin. The space is small, like 5' wide by maybe 7' long. I have nubians. Works well but we are adding on a 12x16 space on the barn and I'm going to have an 8x8 milk/grain room in that. I try to keep it as neat as possible but its hard!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> House goats look like fun! Unfortunately my girls are all standard size and would be peeing/pooping everywhere. Lol


They really are fun and convenient! The two on the stand are Peggy Sue's babies from her FF. Unfortunately, Peg rejected the buck two months in a row so she ended up kidding only a few weeks before I had Mae and her babies are not as well trained as her. Luckily the great room has tile floors for the babies' accidents, so they stay there, but Peg is welcome in the whole house with her good manners.


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> They really are fun and convenient! The two on the stand are Peggy Sue's babies from her FF. Unfortunately, Peg rejected the buck two months in a row so she ended up kidding only a few weeks before I had Mae and her babies are not as well trained as her. Luckily the great room has tile floors for the babies' accidents, so they stay there, but Peg is welcome in the whole house with her good manners.


Little off topic, but how did you potty train them? My doeling tends to hold it when she needs to pee in the house but she poops everywhere


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

My stand is in our tack room- it's nice to be a little sheltered.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

megadeana said:


> Little off topic, but how did you potty train them? My doeling tends to hold it when she needs to pee in the house but she poops everywhere


I would like to know the same lol! When you say "accidents" it sounds like you've completely potty trained them. I know that peeing can be trained with patience, but I thought pooping was involuntary? Do you just constantly clean up? I wish I could find a way to potty train...I would love to have house goats, but of course both of my parents are against it because they are "outside animals"...meaning they poop and pee where they like lol.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Older, wooden, second hand milk stand set on the dirt floor. It is placed next to the barn wall, 4 feet diagonally across from the buck pen and 8 feet straight across from the doe pen door. I run a line along the outside of the buck pen to picket the does on (10 of them) while they await their turn on the stand. 

Nothing fancy, pretty bare bones basic. I put a shelf above the stand where I have "stuff" stored and where I put the milk pail when I am not sitting down milking. The rest of the time it is in my kitchen. I do a lot of running between the barn and the house to dump the milk.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

hmnorwood said:


> My stand is in our tack room- it's nice to be a little sheltered.


Very nice. I love the rough cut wall!


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> I would like to know the same lol! When you say "accidents" it sounds like you've completely potty trained them. I know that peeing can be trained with patience, but I thought pooping was involuntary? Do you just constantly clean up? I wish I could find a way to potty train...I would love to have house goats, but of course both of my parents are against it because they are "outside animals"...meaning they poop and pee where they like lol.


I saw a video on YouTube of a goat using puppy potty pads, but the lady didn't explain how she trained him...


----------



## mcd311 (Feb 16, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I like to see other people's set-ups. What does yours look like? Simple or elaborate, I'd love to see pics for future ideas.
> Mine is nothing fancy. Just a stanchion in the corner of our barn with a small folding seat.


I LOVE YOUR FLOOR MAT!!!!!

I keep looking at my dirt floor and trying to figure out what to put down, rocks, concrete....anything to get rid of the dirt!  
Good post!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you! It is actually a truck bed mat. We took it out of our truck when we got a real bed liner and I was wondering what to do with the mat but it works perfect under the milking stand. Very easy cleanup with a spray hose!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Mine is a pain because I have to take the goats from the front pen through the front yard to the back. When we moved here there was alittle old! travel trailer ( it had been there so long due to trees there's no way to remove with out cutting it all to scrap) full of junk and rats! I hauled everything out, stripped, washed and bleached 3 times (due to the rats). I painted the inside a white gloss, put down new osb floor that I painted w/ truck bed liner paint. My stand is a wood base with the pvc head gate. No electrical or water, the stand is on the back end I left the cupboards in tact for supplies and the other end (front ) is where my grains and leads are.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

We had this old metal frame thing for years brought home by an ex-son-in-law. It sat around at the edge of the garden for 15 years when my husband thought we could turn it into a milk house. We bought some siding at Home Depot and covered it. A friend of Dutch doors. I close the top door during the afternoon milking to keep out the sun. I have old stall mats on the floor that I cover with shavings. My girls are really good on the stand, but if I miss the signals that they are low on grain and I don't put that extra scoop in, they aim for the edge of the bucket. On the outside, I found all that old "too cute to throw away" stuff and hung it up. I have a water spigot right next door and electricity with lights and a fan. I milk by hand, but have a Surge pot in case I need to machine milk or have a neighbor milk for us. Thank you to my husband!


----------

